# PEDAL PADDLE SAIL TAREN POINT CLOSED DOWN



## DAGMIDWAY (Jul 31, 2010)

Went past the Hobie shop at Taren Point PEDAL PADDLE SAIL notice of front door Closed Down.....EMPTY All enquiries to a ph number.WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

DAGMIDWAY said:


> WHAT HAPPENED


It's a chrono-synclastic infundibulum.


----------



## Qyak (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeihcfYf ... e=youtu.be

Charles Dozsa?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nezevic said:


> They were quoted in a topic with peddle in it and everyone got confused.


FIFY


----------



## Shuggy22 (Sep 14, 2012)

nezevic said:


> They ran an ad with peddle in it and everyone got confused.


HAHAHA!
Level 5!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

nezevic said:


> They ran an ad with peddle in it and everyone got confused.


They didn't close down, they were arrested.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

See what happens when Rowan leaves.

CHAOS.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2013)

I see he ran the spel check too


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nad97 said:


> I see he ran the spel check too


You mean the durn spill chucker?

Pedal Paddle Peddle Puddle
Medal Maddle Meddle Muddle

Level 0


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Shuggy22 said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > They ran an ad with peddle in it and everyone got confused.
> ...


No, thats a Level 0 - "Piss-taking"

Level 5 is "Taking the Piss"


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Tonystott said:


> Ho ho ho. Highly amusing. Suggesting someone got arrested in a public forum could prove costly to the poster if it is untrue. I was only suggesting caution, but it would not be my money lost if the poster got sued.
> 
> Do you really think that peoplle reimmune from legal action whwen posting on the net?


Level 3

Pedal Paddle Peddle Puddle
Medal Maddle Meddle Muddle



Wikipedia said:


> Bathos (Greek βάθος, meaning depth) is an abrupt transition in style from the exalted to the commonplace, producing a ludicrous effect.


Bathos is also occasionally found on AKFF


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

keza said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > They ran an ad with peddle in it and everyone got confused.
> ...


If I may approach the bench your honour:
I really must apologise, this was a cheap shot at humour but I hadn't realised how small the target was.
You see there was this thread running about poor spelling and in particular the spelling of the word pedal viewtopic.php?f=3&t=63425#p672581, someone else, who was by no means my accomplice, posted a reference to this, in this thread.
This was a good example of humour. 
I thought I would also have a shot at this humour as so many people (but not all), appreciate and enjoy it.
The previous (and more successful) joke had implied that they had closed down because of the incorrect spelling of the word 'pedal'. In my attempt I had taken this further and implied that the crime of spelling the word 'pedal' incorrectly, had in fact been severe enough for them to have been arrested.
I understand the enormity of my wrong doings and beg for your leniency in this matter.
I would also ask that you *don't* take my prior history in to consideration, as this does seem to happen quite often.

ps. Those were the 'facts'.


----------



## nanook (Aug 8, 2011)

So if we have issues\warranty concerns and have purchased a yak(not the bovine...) from this store then what?? contact Hobie?? drive to Nowra??? you'd think after spending close to $8000'with someone that they would show some professional courtesy and inform their customers......


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I think you can rest assured there will be another hobie store opening near you very shortly.

other than that call hobie or the Hunter water sports store at Belmont, I'm sure Jamie will help you out.\

Cheers Dave


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Your are in strife, Keza.

I hear that Barnsie, Rowan (and even Pauly) are dead set ropeable about your post. It's too late to worm your way out of it with those clever weasel words. They are suing for sure, lawyers are briefed. They know what you really meant.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Bathos is also occasionally found on AKFF
> ...


All my cousins are Con.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

MrX said:


> Your are in strife, Keza.
> 
> I hear that Barnsie, Rowan (and even Pauly) are dead set ropeable about your post. It's too late to worm your way out of it with those clever weasel words. They are suing for sure, lawyers are briefed. They know what you really meant.


Could be time to throw away my etag.


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Hobie Cat Australasia is making every effort to re-establish three new stores. Once this has been done, the store locations will be posted on the Hobie website at http://hobiecat.com.au/dealers/indexhtml.php

For legal reason, we are not in a position to make further comment.

Our goal is to have shops running by the end of October.

Best regards
Steve Fields
Managing Director
Hobie Cat Australasia PL


----------



## nanook (Aug 8, 2011)

Great news, thanks Steve


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

eric said:


> SteveFields said:
> 
> 
> > For legal reason, we are not in a position to make further comment.
> ...


Your only hope Kerry is to buy a Hobie and claim diplomatic immunity.


----------

